# INCOMING!!! Little Sable Puppy



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Drum roll please..........

After being thoroughly brainwashed by this forum, I decided to take the puppy plunge. It's been 11 years since I brought a pup home. It's easy....right??









I had originally picked a litter of solid blacks that were related to my late, great Lucy, who died last Christmas. She was also solid black, and her sire, Rambo Bruce Lee vom Olympia (named by somebody on testosterone overload) was Lucy's dad, and is the great, great grandsire of this litter.

I went up to see the pups this past week, I've been anxiously looking at their weekly pics online.

Their breeder is a soul of incredible patience. I spent 90 minutes visiting with the black females, unable to pick one. It's a HUGE decision and I wanted to *know* in my gut which one was my girl.

They were all wonderful, happy, gorgeous fluffers and I know I would have been happy with any of them. Their mom and half sis were also there and very sweet, happy dogs.

On a whim, I asked to see a little sable girl of a litter from another girl, not related to the blacks. Enter violins, rainbows, sunshine....I looked in her eyes and she in mine and felt my heart fill up. She was the ONE. We connected, it seems, instantly and to the notice of other folks there. I met their dam, Chevelle, who was a sweetie.

here are two pics of her, age five weeks. She has little pencil-toe markings, and I have to confess, when Lucy died 4 months ago, I had a weak moment and called a doggie psychic









I asked her how I'd know my next dog.........she said it would be something special about her toes. I did not realize the pencil toe markings until after I fell for her.

I can't wait to bring her home. I did some fostering earlier this year and still volunteer, so I am trying to get over guilt for buying a pup. My old sweet boy Aik was devastated by Lucy's loss and got very distraught when a foster was here and being a bit reactive with him. He has been very sensitive without Lucy, but lonely. I notice that he gets all grinning and goofy-happy around puppies, and I think she will be as good for him as she will be for me.

Now I need a name before I bring her home!!!!!!!!!!! Dulce mabye?? Means "sweet"

More when I get her home!

Jennifer


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferD
> It's easy....right??


No, No its not









What a cutie and congrats!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Dulce is a wonderful name for her! I love it...







She's so cute!! I hope she can fill the void in your home.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Your baby is absolutely adorable~Dulce is a cool name! She will be a stunning girl when she grows up!
The wait is excruciating, but worth it.
I have been waiting a very long time for a puppy, too. Started thinking about it a yr ago and then making sure which line I wanted- found the perfect breeding and breeder. My wait ends in about 15 hours...I get to pick up our new pack member.
I also fostered after we lost Clover and stopped volunteering about 6 weeks ago, I didn't want to bring in any shelter gunk due to pup joining us. 
Time to get to bed for one last full nights sleep....


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I have to disagree with JeffM.I found it to be fairly easy.We had a few ripped pantlegs and a few chewed up items but it wasn't that bad.For me these past few months have been the challenge.She'll be a year in a little over a week and I have loved every minute of it.We're still working on obedience issues but we'll get through it just like you will.Enjoy the puppy days,they don't last long enough.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

what a sweet story! It brought tears of joy to my eyes. I remember the feeling of that perfect love when you first lay eyes on your pup. You put it into words so eloquently. Congratulations on your new baby girl


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Hmmmm Jethro is a little disgruntled that the critter taking away one of his fans. Why is her name not Jethretta?

She is def cute now and will be a head turner when she gets older.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What a gorgeous puppy! Sounds like she's going to be a great addition!


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Congrats to you !!!!! Its not easy but you sound up for the challenge. Its apparent that you have not come into getting a pup lightly and sound like a great pet owner. Please keep us updated I would love to see pics and watch the new pup grow


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Congrats on your gorgeous little fluffer! How very exciting! I, too, am waiting anxiously for the arrival of our little Arwen. She is just turning 4 weeks old so we have what seems forever to be patient!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

So cute! Congratulations!!!! I remember going to get Angeles. I was so happy and then on our way home he threw up 4 times all over the car and me! LOL Oh well, I had to get him used to riding in the car again - by going to McDonalds and getting him vanilla cones


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, I will just have to be up to the challenge. Lucy was a breeze--very fresh and sassy, but from day one, never had an accident in the house. She didn't chew much either. I think she came out of the womb a stoic little adult. Other pups I've had though...wore me out. Saved by their cuteness.

Ruq--funny you should mention the name Jethretta! I was going to name her just that, but coincidentally, it is my sister's namea and she would not approve. Neither would my other sisters, Jethresina and Jetherona. Little Jethro has a firm place in my heart, he is all character and I will always be a groupie.

To the folks who are expecting puppies...CONGRATS! It's so exciting...finding your companion of the next (hopefully) ten + years. Such an adventure. It took me some time to really feel ready, but after holding the baby, I knew it would be okay.

I may go with the name Dulce...or Lana, or Tahnee or......

Jennifer


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

WOW she is just too cute for words ,nice colors and a healthy looking girl. she is gonna be a head turner at the dog park when she grows up....congrats on your new puppy and best of luck.....
super super looking puppy you have thier . i like the name Dulce you are thinking about,,,


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferD ...but coincidentally, it is my sister's namea and she would not approve.


Ha - i need to relax. i half way believed this and made the most awful face (horror crossed with sympathy), lol.

your little girl is beautiful and i can't tell if its the lighting or not, but she almost looks like a chocolate sable (if thats possible) and will be quite the site!

congrats!


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I love Dulce too!

And she is a cutie, I can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Nellie (Apr 23, 2009)

She is a smashing lil pup, wish you loads of happiness with her.
Congratulations


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats - There is nothing like a puppy to bring smiles to the heart!!

When we brought Boss home it had also been a long time since we had done a puppy. I remembered quite well all the work they were but I had forgot just *how much fun *they are also. Enjoy every minute of it!

I love the name Dulce


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote: My wait ends in about 15 hours...I get to pick up our new pack member.


This is new exciting news to hear!! Cannot wait to hear more!


----------



## tchandler (Feb 26, 2009)

i saw those pictures and the first words that came out of my mouth were: "Oh My God."
she is beautiful. congratulations


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

congrats !!!
i can see why you fell for her


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

She is gorgeous! Congrats.

I think she looks like a "Halo" though. lol


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh, she is so beautiful!! You must post lots and lots of pictures when you get her home









And I'm glad it's not just me who literally fell in love at first sight, lol. I was explaining a while ago to my Mum. We went to see my girl Cherry's sisters litter of pups - not to get one, but since I get along so well with Cherry's breeder, we pop in to see her sometimes, so we couldn't resist having a cuddle with her new litter. They were gorgeous, so cute and fuzzy







But somehow, I just didn't get that same magical, surreal feeling that I got when I first saw Cherry














I think you really do know when it's 'the one'.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's kind comments. And I do love the name "Halo" but there is such a lovely Halo already on this board, I'd hate to copy, although Annabelle's mom (also on the forum) gave me thumbs up to borrow the "Anna" name, but this gal does not look like an Anna.

You'd think that the fate of the free world was dependent on what I name this dog, I've put HOURS of thought in to it!

Jennifer, 
Aik
Lucy the Christmas Angel, RIP
Miss X, sable pup


----------



## kaylesraven (Jul 2, 2008)

She's GORGEOUS!!! Can't wait to see more pics!

And sure, it's easy....easy to fall in love with their puppy breath, frito feet, floppy ears, goofy grins, and silly antics!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Love Dulce!!

can't wait to meet her!!
Cousin Brady says HI


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations, she's darling!


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

Oooo, cute! Congrats!


----------

